

Being a Better Programmer #2: Don't Be a Missionary - edw519
http://www.humanerr.com/2008/07/14/being-a-better-programmer-2/

======
sofal
There's nothing wrong with using politics and marketing to get good changes
pushed forward. The real point here is to make sure those changes are good for
more than just your own personal satisfaction.

There are good causes and not-so-good causes. Being a missionary isn't the
problem.

